# Bootcamp Windows SERVER



## kmille76 (8 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un Macbook Pro 13pouces de 2013 modèle : MD101F/A

J'ai supprimée il y a 1 an, le lecteur CD en installant un disque SSD 2.5 en 256GB.

Je possède donc 500go de HDD pour mes "DATA" et la partition OSX sur le SSD.


Je souhaite faire un bootcamp d'un windows server 2012R2 ou 2016 (je suis étudiant et possède les deux OS full pendant 2ans).

1. Je branche donc une clé USB 3.0 en 64GB (vierge)

2. Je lance l'utilitaire assistant bootcamp

3. Je choisis de créer un disque USB + telecharger les pilotes bootcamp + installer

4. Erreur : Le volume du disque est trop faible

J'ai même essayé avec un DD externe de 1TO même résultat.

Mon ISO fait 6GO mais j'ai remarqué que l'utilitaire bootcamp prépare donc la clé en FAT donc on ne peux pas copier + de 4GO à peut près. Avec un Windows 7 ça fonctionne ou 8 ou 10.

J'ai vue sur des liens YouTube que des personnes ont réussi.



Si quelqu'un à l'astuce je lui en serait très reconnaissant.


----------



## Locke (8 Décembre 2016)

kmille76 a dit:


> J'ai vue sur des liens YouTube que des personnes ont réussi.


Réussi quoi avec quoi ?

Par défaut Boot Camp ne s'installera pas dans le disque dur interne s'il est partitionné, de même qu'il ne fera pas l'installation dans un disque externe USB.

Une clé USB ne sert que pour stocker les pilotes Windows qui serviront après l'installation. Ca ne marchera jamais, si tu mets ton fichier .iso dans une clé USB. Avec ton modèle, il te faudra impérativement posséder un lecteur/graveur DVD externe avec une copie de Windows gravée sur un DVD DL de 8,5 Go. Sorti de là, toute tentative d'installation échouera.


----------



## kmille76 (9 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour Locke,

Voici mon sujet : Je souhaite faire un bootcamp d'un windows server 2012R2 ou 2016 > J'ai vue sur des liens YouTube que des personnes ont réussi.

Éventuellement un lien YouTube : 




D'après ce que tu me dis, tout est faux. 

Cependant, J'ai réussi enfin !

1. Telecharger et mettre à disposition sur votre bureau l'ISO Windows Server
2. Ouvrez l'assistance Bootcamp puis cochez les cases suivante :
- Créer un disque d'installation (pour que votre clé USB soit bootable avec l'ISO)
-Télécharger le plus récent logiciel de prise en chage de Windows auprès d'Apple (pour les pilotes de votre mac)
3. Une fois le traitement de l'assistance Bootcamp est terminée, vous décochez les deux premières cas puis vous cochez la troisième afin de partitionner votre disque comme vous le voulez.
4.Une fois partitionnez normalement votre MAC redémarrage MAIS laissez le redémarrer sur votre système OSX on retourne sur le système mac.
5.Le format prédéfini de l'assistance bootcamp pour windows server n'est pas bon. Il faut donc créer une clé USB bootable avec le logiciel GPARTED et changer le format de disque en GPT puis seulement après vous pouvez booter sur votre clé USB windows server que vous avez préparez plus haut afin de procéder à l'installation.

(Plusieurs tuto sont disponible pour GPARTED)

Voilà


----------

